# Need help on what this pigeon is



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have a pigeon that was reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert and I need help to figure out what this pigeon is. Not sure if it's an Old German Owl, Kormorner, a Dutch Capuchine, or something else, but I would appreciate if someone knows and would let me know. Here is picture of the beautiful Pigeon


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's a lot like some of Cindy's (AZWhitefeather) prettiest birds. I think she's said that they were Dutch Capuchines.

Pidgey


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Its a capuchine, some may call it a jacobin too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's a picture of Malio, picking a flower:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=198140&postcount=11

There is another post that I found in which Cindy said Malio was an "Old Dutch Capuchine".

Pidgey


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Oh! thank you so much. 
H/she is a beautiful pigeon and I would love to have one of my own. Cindy's Malio is really beautiful too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

warriec said:


> Its a capuchine, some may call it a jacobin too.


Not enough of a mane to be a Jacobin I don't think.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Yep! That's an Old Dutch Capuchine. 
The only difference between this beauty & my Mikko & Malio is the lone black feather. 
Mikko is my avatar picture. 

I can't tell, is the bird banded Mary Ann? Where is it located? 

Cindy


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cindy, This little one is in NJ and yes, it is banded. I've got someone in NJ that's going to see if someone in his club know of anyone who raises these pigeon and hopefully lead me to the owner. He also said that he doesn't think this little one is far from home.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck getting that beautiful pigeon home!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Jazicat. Hopefully I'll find the owner soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Anne,

Another Mikko/Malio? No...it can't be....  

Those birds are just drop-dead gorgeous, aren't they?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Mary Anne,
> 
> * *Another Mikko/Malio? No...it can't be....:*
> 
> ** *Those birds are just drop-dead gorgeous, aren't they?*


*  

** They really are. If I had to pick one particular breed of pigeon, it would be a white Capuchine. They have wonderful personalities, at least Mikko & Malio do.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Mary Ann,
Any word on the disposition of this little beauty?

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I bet Mikko and Malio would welcome a new buddy. So would we.  

Come on now - you know you want it!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Capuchines make a wonderful foster parents. They breed quite well too. good feeders


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> * Cindy, *I bet Mikko and Malio would welcome a new buddy*. So would we
> 
> ** *Come on now - you know you want it!*


I bet they would Maggie.  

** *IF* the bird does need to be adopted, you're exactly right, we would LOVE to adopt it. 
Actually, the reason I was asking Mary Ann about the disposition of the bird is because Chuck will be in Avenel, NJ tomorrow or Wednesday. 
I have no idea how close that is to the bird, but it's a possible option. 

Mary Ann,
How long does a bird stay on the 'list' before being put it up for adoption?
In the event this pij does need to be adopted, please keep us in mind.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I bet they would Maggie.
> 
> ** *IF* the bird does need to be adopted, you're exactly right, we would LOVE to adopt it.
> Actually, the reason I was asking Mary Ann about the disposition of the bird is because Chuck will be in Avenel, NJ tomorrow or Wednesday.
> ...


Don't know where Mary Ann is.............but......this bird is in Northvale, NJ which is about 40 miles from Avenel, NJ.  
I believe that Mary Ann has someone in a club up there somewhere checking on this bird. It can't be very far from home, but not sure if they'll have any luck finding the owner. It is banded, but not with a band that we've been able find anything on so far.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

> Hi Mary Anne,
> 
> Another Mikko/Malio? No...it can't be....
> 
> Those birds are just drop-dead gorgeous, aren't they?


Treesa, Drop dead gorgeous isn't the word for these little guys. I wouldn't mind having these birds myself. 



> Mary Ann,
> Any word on the disposition of this little beauty?
> 
> Cindy


I'm not sure, but I'm going to say it's really good. What I do is make all attempts to find the owner until I come to a dead end and when that happens I ask the finder if they would like to adopt the bird and if they don't that's when I put it up for adoption. Right now I'm waiting to hear back from some clubs who have this band, they maybe able to lead me to the owner. I still have some other clubs right now still trying to help me. I work on these case from sun up to way after sun down. There's many times I don't shut my computer down until 3 or 4 in morning working on cases like this one. I'll keep you posted on what I find out.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I'm hear typing Renee, (LOL) when you were typing. I do have some clubs helping me right now, one is in NJ. From what I was told by the first two clubs is that this bird isn't far from home. There are two that put the ARPA on their bands, so it might be from either the American Parlor Roller Assoc Breeder or a American Performing Roller Assoc Breeder, so what I did is sent emails to both, so now I'm waiting to hear back from.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryann, I sure hope Cindy can get this bird. It will have a great home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Maryann, *I sure hope Cindy can get this bird. It will have a great home.*



I totally agree, there wouldn't be a better home in all the world...., if this is a hen Cindy can start raising a farm of little Old Dutch Capuchines, maybe start showing them...even selling them....there is no limit.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Appreciate the compliments, Maggie & Treesa.



Trees Gray said:


> I totally agree, there wouldn't be a better home in all the world...., *if this is a hen Cindy can start raising a farm of little Old Dutch Capuchines, maybe start showing them...even selling them....there is no limit.*


Holy Cow!! I don't know if I'm up for all that. LOL!!
BUT, I could always take lots of pictures & show *them* at the state fair. That would be one way of 'showing' them.  

Must admit though, at some point, I would LOVE to have a couple white capuchine babies. How cute would they be!!  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure hope something can be resolved SOON about this beauty! Either the owner found or the finder wanting to keep him/her!

Time is running out for how long Cindy's husband will be in the area!

I can see the conversation now: Owner: "Hi, where is my bird?" Answer: "Uh, on its way to ARIZONA!"

While I have never seen Cindy jumping up and down, I think I may see a FIRST if this one can join Malio and Mikko!  

AND, IF a HEN, you can be SURE that I will help watch any little ones grow up!!  

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

There is a guy who lives about 14 miles from where the bird was found, I called but got the answering, so I left him my phone number. I should hear back tomorrow from him and I will ask if one of his birds flew the coop, (LOL), ok I'm being funny now about flying the coop, forgive me I'm tired. But anyway, when he calls I'll find out if he has lost a bird.

Cindy, I wish I could just release it to someone, but we have try to get it back to the owner first if possible, but I'll keep you in mind if I can't find the owner and come to a dead end.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I know you will do your best, Mary Ann. Hopefully, this bird came FROM a good home and only got out by accident...

IF this beauty can go with Chuck, he/she would certainly RIDE in STYLE! Chuck has transported birds before and he would be as excited as Cindy to be bringing this one home here!  

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> IF this beauty can go with Chuck, he/she would certainly RIDE in STYLE! Chuck has transported birds before and he would be as excited as Cindy to be bringing this one home here!
> 
> Shi


Now that's for SURE! I've met up with Chuck and seen the lap of luxury the birds travel in .. it's awesome!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

MaryAnn,
Chuck just called to see if I've heard any updates on the pij.
Any new developments to report?

Cindy


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

it looks like a cappuchine ...but it can also be a "smuck" (schmalkalden moorhead)..here are some pics...even dou its got a black head, some can have white heads too....n 1 of my cappucines also


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

X3MTM said:


> it looks like a cappuchine ...but it can also be a "smuck" (schmalkalden moorhead)..here are some pics...even dou its got a black head, some can have white heads too....n 1 of my cappucines also


What about the feathers on the feet/legs? This found bird has no feathers. I keep wondering about this bird because of the eye color, but don't know if a dark eye has anything to do with the breed. I notice that Cindy's birds have the white looking eye.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cindy, I'm waiting for a man to get back to me that has the records of these bands and who they are registered to. The other man who lives about 14 miles from where the bird is said most likely the owner lives really close because these bird are really not birds that fly and don't go far from home. How long is your hubby going to be in NJ? As soon as I hear something Cindy, I will definitely let you know.

X3MTM, The bird is a Capuchine.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Cindy, I'm waiting for a man to get back to me that has the records of these bands and who they are registered to.
> 
> * The other man who lives about 14 miles from where the bird is said most likely the owner lives really close because *these bird are really not birds that fly and don't go far from home. *
> 
> ...


Appreciate the update Mary Ann.  

* This is true. Although 14 miles really isn't far, it seems far for a Capuchine to wander. 

** I just talked to Chuck, again. He's sure he will be in Avenel for *at least* a couple hours. There's a good possibility it may be a longer.

Thanks Mary Ann.

Cindy


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cindy, Your welcome. I was talking to the man who lives only 14 miles away who sells these birds and he's going to see if he find out who also raises these birds in the area. He has a beautiful Capuchine that is for sale a long with some females to. He also has the most beautiful Orange Pied for sale to, and I had to laugh because he raises his birds inside and I told him that he wasn't alone. His birds are really healthy, I did some reading from people who bought birds from him, and if was going to buy any birds I would definitely buy from him. Some case take a while, but others are done in a day or two, it all depends on what info is on the bands.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Cindy, Your welcome.
> 
> I was talking to the man who lives only 14 miles away who sells these birds and he's going to see if he find out who also raises these birds in the area.
> *He has a beautiful Capuchine that is for sale a long with some females to*.


Appreciate the info Mary Ann.
For someone in the market of buying a Capuchine, it sounds like this fellow is a good place to start. We only adopt.  

Chuck left the Avenel area quite some time ago & is on his way to Long Island. 
If an adoption situation arises with this pij, please let me know. Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cindy, I will definitely keep you informed on this little one. 
It would be a nice birthday present that someone could buy you, especially a female  . You would have some beautiful babies and show them off to all of us.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cindy, The Capuchine was picked up by a man who lives close by to the finder and took it to his meeting. There is a guy in the club who has the bird right now and is going to try and trace this band, they believe it belongs to someone that is close by to them. The finder can't keep this little one, and it's been hard trying to find who owns this bird, so hopefully the guy who has the bird now can find h/her owner. If he runs into a dead end like me, I'm going to let the bird stay with the man being it's really to hot to ship birds right now. He does have Capuchine himself that he raises and will be taken very good care of. I know you would of gave it a very loving home. I have to shut my computer down again because where having really bad thunderstorms.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

littlestar said:


> * *If he runs into a dead end like me, I'm going to let the bird stay with the man being it's really to hot to ship birds right now.*
> 
> ** *I know you would of gave it a very loving home*.


Appreciate the update Mary Ann. 
* I hope the man keeps your number. In the event, for whatever reason, he can't keep the bird, Chuck is in, or near, that area just about every week, so shipping wouldn't be an issue. 

** Yes, we would have.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Appreciate the update Mary Ann.
> * I hope the man keeps your number. In the event, for whatever reason, he can't keep the bird, Chuck is in, or near, that area just about every week, so shipping wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> ** Yes, we would have.
> ...



Just a thought ladies..........the man who's taking the bird would probably be willing to let it go if Chuck was in the area sometime and wanted to pick it up. We have lots of people (pigeon people) who take in the 911 birds simply because they are good people. (sure could use a few more of them.  ). But, they don't necessarily take them in because they WANT them or NEED them. They just do the right thing. 
I bet if contact was made, arrangements could be made to get this bird. If not, at least you tried and made the offer. 
If he seriously wants and needs this bird, he'll tell you so. 
Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If there is ANY possibility that Chuck could pick up this bird the next time he is in the area, I would sure hope all efforts would be made!

Cindy and Chuck would love to have this bird and, I know for a fact(!), they would give it (her????) a good home.

All I've read on this thread is "shoulda," "coulda," "woulda," "tryin'" and maybe! When something is meant to be, ALL falls into place and this situation is certainly not one of them. I understand trying to find an owner but this seems to be a comedy (and a not funny one at that) of errors. Something is NOT right!

I would THINK that if an owner lost a fancy pigeon, like an Old Dutch Cappuchine, he/she would put out the word! 

Apologies for the vent, but I SURE WISH that pij could have been on his way to AZ!! *SIGH* 

Shi


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I have to make this fast another storm is moving in on us this one is suppose to be worse than the other ones, they keep breaking in on the TV like every 3 minutes, plus I hear it now in the distance. I will try and contact the man and ask him if he doesn't find the owner that I have someone to take this little one. I will let you know and then I can give you his contact number. I have to go, storm is close and I'm shutting my computer down because I don't anything to happen to it. I do have 2 laptops, but I have a lot of important stuff like pictures and video's that I don't want to lose.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hope the storm isn't too bad, Mary Ann and all your "tech" stuff is safe! I do the same thing when there is a Thunderstorm around here...unplug HUEY (my laptop), JUST to be on the safe side!!

I know you are doing your best to find the owner and I know how frustrating all this can be! I just keep thinking about that bird and sure wish the owner was more responsible! Of course, we don't really know about the owner yet or what kind of person they are. The more time that passes, tho, the less I'm thinking good thoughts about the owner.  

Thanks for all your time and efforts!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> If there is ANY possibility that Chuck could pick up this bird the next time he is in the area, I would sure hope all efforts would be made!Shi


Shi,

I am sure that you are aware that I am the Owner of the 911 Pigeon Alert Group and I felt I needed to step in at this point. You are correct that if in fact if it came to the point that this bird was available then all efforts would be taken to see that AZWhitefeather would have first option to get this bird and I know it would have a glorious life with her.



mr squeaks said:


> All I've read on this thread is "shoulda," "coulda," "woulda," "tryin'" and maybe! When something is meant to be, ALL falls into place and this situation is certainly not one of them. I understand trying to find an owner but this seems to be a comedy (and a not funny one at that) of errors. Something is NOT right!Shi


Shi,

I and the Other System Administrators have setup guidelines of when and if a bird is to go up for adoption and what actions are to be taken, all Moderators on our Group are trained prior to working cases on what we want to happen with cases such as this, Mary Ann has followed our protocol according to how we have trained her. All avenues are taken to insure the safety of the bird first, then the Owner's are located to the best of our ability or until we have exhausted all our efforts to get the bird back home, how many times have you read that someone lost their pigeon and would die to get it back, well you may not of heard that but I have, we also get into a legal process of the birds being of value and the law, now that this is covered then we get into who has been caring for the bird and how they would feel if we take the bird from them, we just don't take a bird from someone that is caring for it if they are going to be able to provide it with a good home, then you get into the changes the bird would need to go through being moved from New Jersey Climate to the Arizona climate, not that it can't be adapted to the environment but why would we do that if the bird has a good home where it is? What we do is far from a comedy, it is it hard work, the Moderators heart and sole go into what they do, nothing they do is a joke they take what they do very seriously, the lives of the birds they deal with depend on their judgement. I am sorry that you found this case to be so distressful, I am asking that you please understand the decisions that Mary Ann must make in the interest of the Bird and the Owner and please show some compassion for her, we would all like to see Cindy get the bird she is our friend, but sometimes we just can't make that happen, there will be more I am very sure and one will come along, what I will do is ask Mary Ann to call the person that has the bird or I will and we will see if he is willing to allow this bird to come live in Arizona this will be his decision as he is the one that has cared for this bird.



mr squeaks said:


> I would THINK that if an owner lost a fancy pigeon, like an Old Dutch Cappuchine, he/she would put out the word! Shi





mr squeaks said:


> The more time that passes, tho, the less I'm thinking good thoughts about the owner.
> Shi


Shi,

Please tell me how we don't know that he has tried, how do we know that he might not think a predator got the bird, or that maybe something happened to the Owner, we don't assume anything we just follow the case and try our best to reunite if possible, assuming that the owner hasn't done all possible to get the bird home will only get us all into trouble, we are a non bias group, we do not pass judgement on any individual unless we have all the facts.



mr squeaks said:


> Apologies for the vent, but I SURE WISH that pij could have been on his way to AZ!! *SIGH*
> 
> Shi


I understand the frustration that comes with this, it is just sometimes no matter how much we want something to happen it just doesn't always work that way. We will see if we can not talk to the new care taker and see how he feels, at this time the bird is considered to be unavailable and Cindy will be notified if this changes immediately.

Thanks for all your input, we will take your suggestions into consideration.

Ellen


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! I can see my post was my classic example of:

*"I know you believe you understand what you think I said, but I am not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant."*

Ellen, I did _NOT_ know you were the owner of 911. You have my utmost RESPECT!

I also did *NOT* mean to imply that Mary Ann did not do everything she could to find the owner. Actually, I think Mary Ann went OVER and even ABOVE the call of duty to try and find the owner! 

I apologize for stepping on any toes. I was frustrated WITH the SITUATION, which seem to be stymied and almost at a dead end. I also did not get the impression that this bird had a DEFINITE _forever_ and *loving* home.

Since I happen to know Chuck and Cindy, personally, I DID jump in, not knowing how deep the water might be. I also know that if this Cappuchine would be able to make the trip across the country, he/she would be housed INDOORS and the weather should not be a detriment. There is NO bird shipped who would enjoy the LUXURY this one would have traveling cross-country to Arizona! Chuck and Cindy are ADAMENT about the welfare of their birds and Chuck has already had experience with pigeon passengers! How many cross-crountry drivers can say THAT??  

This site and my "family" friends on it are VERY IMPORTANT to me! If I have made a mistake in my posting and possible jumping the gun, 

*I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE! * I TRULY MEANT NO DISRESPECT OR HARM!

Shi


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Shi,

No problem, I just wanted to try and provide the information that I felt you were looking for, the case is still open and we are still working on it to see, we just can not guarentee anything until all is done, I do have Mary Ann looking into getting the bird back if at all possible and she is doing her best, if the person releases it then we will have it for Cindy, just don't know if this person wants to keep it just as bad.

Ellen


----------

